# 2x2 Road to Sub-3



## Aluminum (Mar 20, 2022)

Hi! 
I'm Aluminum, I am pretty new to cubing, been cubing for a couple months, I average 1 minute for 3x3, and around 10 to 15 secs for 2x2.
anyway, the other day i was practicing 2x2 and got a really good scramble with an LL skip (i use ortega) And got a 3.47 (haha that's the wr for 3x3) and broke my former pb of 5 sec. And so do you have any ideas about how i could get a sub 3 single and maybe a sub 5 average?

Aluminum


----------



## ruffleduck (Mar 21, 2022)

You can get sub 5 with Ortega. Plan first face completely, try to predict OLL for easy first face cases. Learn PBL algs for multiple angles.


----------



## PiKeeper (Mar 21, 2022)

I got sub-5 with Ortega by planning the first face, predicting headlight during oll, and just getting high tps from practice


----------



## Aluminum (Mar 25, 2022)

Bruh i just got my sub 3 with scramble F U' R' F U' F' R2 F R'


----------



## Aluminum (Mar 25, 2022)

Aluminum said:


> Bruh i just got my sub 3 with scramble F U' R' F U' F' R2 F R'


This is probably the best 2x2 scramble ever


----------

